# Flamenco Puro



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*What does Flamenco Puro mean?*

It is hard to define what Flamenco Puro is. It is more a feeling than a style of music and dance.

*Traditional flamenco* (which is also hard to define) is usually referred to as "flamenco puro". In the Spanish language puro means the same as pure in English, that is: unadulterated. But there is another meaning in the Caló language (the language of the Spanish Gypsy). In Caló, the word puro means old, antique, and hence traditional. 

However, flamenco has been undergoing change from its beginnings to the present time. Change is always present in flamenco, and it has been through change that it has been made appealing to a wider audience.

With change though, can often come a loss of purity of character. Most flamencos know flamenco puro when they hear it, but it is very hard to define.

Is it an old-fashioned style, maybe. We often think of old style flamenco as being "puro".

It is perhaps best to say that flamenco puro is a style of *flamenco that tries to keep a closer connection with the style of bygone eras*, and it is a style that attempts to avoid straying into the world of jazz and other modalities of music that tend to be fused with modern style flamenco. (source)

I had thought there was a thread on Cante Flamenco, but only found an article, not a forum thread. The other threads were too specific about some marginal topic: flamenco and the blues; flamenco vs classical guitar, etc., and there were only five or so threads in all. So ....

*Attention flamenco fans: Here is a thread for posting what you consider are noteworthy examples of flamenco puro (not the hybrid forms of flamenco which incorporate electric instrument, and other fusion elements).*

Both instrumental, cante flamenco, and dancing examples are eligible - with a priority for youtube clips showing the performers.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

My first example is this clip from 2018 -

*ANGELES TOLEDANO - Bulerias*






Cante: Mariangeles Toledano
Guitarra: Alvaro Llanos y Mario Moraga
Palmas: Isra Llanos, Manuel Reyes y Alberto Romero.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*DIEGO DEL MORAO - Del Cuartichi*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*DIEGO EL CIGALA - Tú Eres Mi Mal de Luz*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Familia Rancapino - Fiesta por Bulerías*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*MANUEL MONJE en la Final de la 6ª Edición de Tierra de Talento*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

El Perro de Paterna, artistic name of *Antonio Pérez Jiménez*, is an Andalusian singer born in 1925 in Paterna de Rivera, province of Cádiz and died in 1997 in Cádiz after a heart operation.

*Juan Cobo de la Barrera*, flamenco guitarist, better known in the history of the art of flamenco guitar with the artistic name of Juan de Córdoba, was born in Córdoba on November 19, 1942. A faithful disciple of master Pedro Blanco Pulido. His inordinate fondness for cante makes him an excellent guitarist for accompaniment, which is why good fans prefer his guitar playing. He has accompanied the great figures of flamenco.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Puro Flamenco | Buleria*






Performed by *Estrella Morente*, *Pepe & Juan Habichuela *(brothers), *Isabel la Golondrina* and *Aurora Carbonell*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Diego de Morón*, nephew of Diego el del Gastor, performs a pure touch through soleá, with all the essence of Moron de la Frontera, birthplace and art of flamenco.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Classic clip with some masters in their youth, hanging out and doing some great flamenco puro.

*Camaron Turronero Paco Cepero Paco de Lucia*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

And speaking of Paco de Lucia - 

*Paco De Lucia - Legendary Bulerias Almoraima





*


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

tomatito a living legend who worked with cameron de la isla and paco de lucia


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*JERÓNIMO MAYA Tablao de la morería (bulería)*






Jerónimo Maya, a true genius of the instrument, a direct descendant of the legendary guitarist Ramón Montoya, began his musical career at the early age of five and immediately began to be recognized as a "child prodigy" by the public and by the flamenco community, receiving the recognition of the great masters such as Sabicas or Paco de Lucia. His playing, in addition to being virtuous, overflows with personality and character. Its complex harmonies and his musical conception are ahead of his time.

Throughout his career he has accompanied many of the best contemporary flamenco singers: Diego el Cigala, Chano Lobato, Esperanza Fernández, Estrella Morente, José de la Tomasa, and more frequently his uncle Ricardo Losada el Yunque, Ginesa Ortega or Paco del Pozo as well as sharing a poster with artists such as Paco de Lucia, Camarón de la isla or Sabicas, with whom he shared a close friendship.

Jeronimo Maya (Guitar)
Juan Mateo (Knucklehead)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Cnte recital offered by *Jesús Méndez* accompanied on guitar by *Pepe del Morao* and *Manuel Cantarote* and *Diego Montoya* on clapping and compás on October 20, 2022 at the Tertulia Flamenca de Ceuta.

Music starts at around 7'20"


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Gerónimo Maya*, Lucas tangos. Recorded at the Molino del Manto, in the IX days of the Spanish guitar


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Juana la del Pipa en el Círculo Flamenco de Madrid*






Jerez-born Juana la del Pipa opens the 2022-23 season of the Círculo Flamenco de Madrid with Manuel Parrilla on guitar and Chícharo on compás and clapping.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

This video is made up of two complete dances por alegrías, in which Sonia Cuesta exhibits the purity of her way of interpreting flamenco dance.

1. Performance at the Juan Bravo Theater in Segovia.
2. Performance at the tablao Torres Bermejas, in Granada (from minute 8:50).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*María Mezcle & Aurora Vargas en Suma Flamenca*






Final meeting of the cantaoras *María Mezcle* & *Aurora Vargas* in their show at the Suma Flamenca festival of the Community of Madrid. Compas Los Mellis, guitars Joni JIménez and Miguel Salado. Paco Rabal Cultural Center in Vallecas - Madrid


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Flamenco has three primary components: 1) guitar; 2) cante; and 3) dance. But there are a few other important but less significant aspects, such as the dancer's clothes and accessories (fans, shawls) and percussive elements besides clapping (cahon drum, castanets). These accessory elements can distinguish regional differences.

*Ana María Bueno Ávila* (Seville, 1955), artistically known as Ana María Bueno. Belonging to that generation of dancers who often used the *bata de cola* and *castanets*, here are two modern performances with an ancient flavor, both recovered from TV, in which the artist in question performs two styles in which it is usual the use of castanets; the siguiriya (Flamenco singing with a sad and solemn character and alternating rhythm, with couplets of four six-syllable verses, except the third, which is eleven syllables).


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Lela Soto & Pepe del Morao* en el Café Berlín






Excerpt from his cante por soleá at the Club del Café Berlín Flamenco Festival in Madrid, show 'Jerez por bandera' November 5, 2022


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Dolores La Agujeta en flamenco eñe*


----------

